# I need a suggestion



## OneSeventy (Jan 19, 2011)

I am looking for a new gun:

Nickel-plated with hammer
High Capacity
Heavier
Not Gigantic

I will keep it in the car and it will probably be carried from time to time. I want something reliable and good quality and I am looking for something $600 or less used.

Any suggestions?


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I just discover the CZ line of guns last year.

I bought and love the CZ 75B










Seems to exactly fit your statement

"Nickel-plated with hammer
High Capacity
Heavier
Not Gigantic"

It's a tack driver.

And if you wanted a larger size - it comes in full size.

If you need ambidextrous controls - they have the CZ 65 Combat.

CZ-USA -> Hunting & Sporting Firearms and Accessories

:smt1099


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

dondavis3 said:


> I just discover the CZ line of guns last year.
> 
> I bought and love the CZ 75B
> 
> ...


^^^ +1 
Dang, he beat me to it. CZ makes a fine weapon.
Just curious, why nickel and not stainless? Not really a big deal either way, just being nosey.


----------



## OneSeventy (Jan 19, 2011)

It could be stainless steel or any other silver look.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

The Stoeger Cougar is available with a silver slide, anodized silver frame (9mm & .40S&W).

Stoeger Cougar Double-Action, Auto-Loading Pistol


----------

